# Which MBTI type is the most fond of animals?



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Please no cuisine jokes as tempting as they might be lol 

:happy:


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Definitely INTJs.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Based on personal experience, INFPs.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*I don't know that any type is the "most fond" However since I'm a huge ** animal lover myself, I'll say INFJs!*:kitteh:


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

so it's pretty conclusive then lol


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

ENTPs, because I already proved in another thread that you have to like cats just to be one.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

It's hard to say. People have called me Dr. Doolittle. My ESFP ex-lover was a serious animal lover, and he would even use scathing comments about cats just to piss me off, like he knew he was pushing my BIG HUGE BUTTON...but then go rescue the random kitten on the sidewalk. He slept with his chiweenie dog underneath his balls. The dog is a huddler, buries himself under blankets, and he would seriously let the pup crawl under his nuts and sleep there. With pants on, of course. Nothing creepy or gross, just way too intimate for most people.

I also know an ISTJ who likes animals more than people. He works with dogs as his profession, his heart bleeds for the polar bears, etc. He has more Fi than any ISTJ alive. You'd almost think he was ISFP at a casual glance, but as you get to know him, his Si is so apparent as his world view that SJ is what he is. 

Maybe Fi types like animals the most? 

I don't know, but I get really angry at people who are like "it's just an animal" I want to sock them, seriously.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Right it's settled. I'm gonna do a poll. Lol


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I think this is more based on experiences with animals, than type-related.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I think liking animals has a lot to do with more than just type, and I don't think it's always that simple. Like, my sister always thought she loved animals. Not that she was like a _huge_ animal person, but she liked them and always thought she'd have a bunch of pets when she was older. On the other hand, I was more like "Eh, they're cute, but I don't see what the big deal is." I didn't even like to pet dogs when I passed them on the sidewalk or anything.

A couple months ago we got a puppy, though. And for me, it was like "Ohhh, so _this_ is why everyone loves their dogs so much..." Like, I finally got it, and she's made me appreciate my cats, and animals in general, a lot more. My sister, though, realized that she's not really a dog person after all. She told me "I always wanted a dog, but I just didn't realize they needed so much taking care of." >.< Which is weird, because usually she's the ultra responsible one, and I'm the lazy, unreliable turd. She doesn't mind studying math for three hours, but she won't take the dog out for three minutes.

Anyway, so I think it depends on what you mean liking animals. My sister likes animals a lot in her head and when they belong to other people, but she doesn't really want a pet. For me, though, while I really love having pets, I don't really care much about other animals.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Barcelonic said:


> *Which MBTI type is the most fond of animals?*
> Please no cuisine jokes as tempting as they might be lol
> 
> :happy:


i
If "fond of animals" is defined as:
love of animals / love of people
even I, with my love of animals primarily in a cuisine sense of the word, would score quite high even in a non-cuisine context. I think, other INTJs might score high as well.


----------



## Ocean91 (Dec 6, 2012)

INFP!

The Cat Lover Type | Oddly Developed Types

Well, this is only about cats, but usually someone who doesn't like cats or dogs doesn't bother about animals at all (in my experience).


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

INFPs in my experience, although I very much doubt there's a conclusive answer to be found to a question like this. Still though, it's difficult to be around.


----------



## Aesc (Dec 30, 2012)

I have no idea if this is to do with type or up-bringing as i was raised with animals throughout my life ,however something interesting is that my middle brother (INTP) doesn't have any interest in animals despite living in the same home! :'D

I have so many pets and love every one of them!,they are huge reason why I even bother to wake up in the morning.

I love researching about animals ,studied dog behavior and wolves ,really have a love for birds since I was very little and can identify most ,when I go out a walk I look out for any animal I can while enjoying scenery.

does that make me a lover of animals ? ~
I'm not sure if i'm 100% INFP but yeah...
* ~INFP* ~


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

For any in doubt i mean people who prefer the company of animals to people.

It seems so far the resounding one is INFP, with INTJ following close behind but i will set up a poll soon anyways i think


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh, well I definitely don't prefer animals to people. Definitely. Animals don't laugh at my jokes.


----------



## rosy (Sep 23, 2014)

I love animals  I like to take care of them. I'm an isfp.


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm INFP and I love animals, and specially CATS (I think they are fascinating).


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

Raichu said:


> I think liking animals has a lot to do with more than just type, and I don't think it's always that simple. Like, my sister always thought she loved animals. Not that she was like a _huge_ animal person, but she liked them and always thought she'd have a bunch of pets when she was older. On the other hand, I was more like "Eh, they're cute, but I don't see what the big deal is." I didn't even like to pet dogs when I passed them on the sidewalk or anything.
> 
> A couple months ago we got a puppy, though. And for me, it was like "Ohhh, so _this_ is why everyone loves their dogs so much..." Like, I finally got it, and she's made me appreciate my cats, and animals in general, a lot more. My sister, though, realized that she's not really a dog person after all. She told me "I always wanted a dog, but I just didn't realize they needed so much taking care of." >.< Which is weird, because usually she's the ultra responsible one, and I'm the lazy, unreliable turd. She doesn't mind studying math for three hours, but she won't take the dog out for three minutes.
> 
> Anyway, so I think it depends on what you mean liking animals. My sister likes animals a lot in her head and when they belong to other people, but she doesn't really want a pet. For me, though, while I really love having pets, I don't really care much about other animals.



Wow! What is your sister's MBTI type? She seems just like me!!!
I love animals until I own them. I begin to realize the responsibility, and how much I prefer "Not to" spend time with them

I always thought I love dogs (even more than cats). My mom thinks cats are not loyal the way dogs are, but she adores dogs. We bought a dog (shih-tzu), and guess what?! I hated him. Well, I hate most small dog breeds, specially the hairy ones that look like toys and act loud, excited and always want to cuddle. But this one was dumb and not cute to me. But my mom loved it.
We didn't keep it and ended up giving it to a friend.

But I (like your sister) realized how much I love other ppl's animals, but I don't really like having one myself. Specially the ones that cannot be kept in cage.
Maybe I'm a germaphobe or something, but I hate animals walking around everywhere in our house, making our house dirty and untidy. Most of them pee, shed and do whatever they want.
So I prefer to see them in the zoo, or at other ppl's place.

Maybe we got the wrong dog breed. I hated it from the start. I love larger dog breeds like German Shepherds, and dobermans. But I'm still a germaphobe, and also I don't really like spending all myb"indoor time" with animals. Plus, dogs=huge responsibility!

I sometimes buy small animals too see how they act, live, eat, etc and out of curiosity. But
I usually end up finding other keen owners for them.

But my ESFJ mom LOVES animals. Specially the ones that can make bonds and connections to human being. Like dogs, some birds, etc.
And she's really responsible. Also, she really loves playing with pet animals.

I love powerful animals like lion, tiger, wolves, bears, etc.....and rodents.
I have guinea pigs and hamsters. I love them.
I usually like keeping several small animals in a cage and watching them talking to each other.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Aren't ISFP's supposed to be the big animal-lovers of the MBTI? Not sure where I remember reading it but from my personal experience they really, _really_ love animals.


----------

